# What should I do-need your advice



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I need some advice before I act on this one.

My husband and I divorce this past September. He had an affair, I busted it in the open, he filed, no remorse, no wish to even address the affair or any problems that might have caused it. Completely out of the blue. No prior indications that he was unhappy.

I am still in touch with some members of my ex husbands family in Europe. Today I got a call from one of his cousins in Europe saying that my ex MIL has been speaking to his mother and told her that I have a boyfriend now which is not true because I don't even have time to go to the bathroom with a 2 year old let alone find a boyfriend.

In the meantime my relationship with my ex husband is somewhat coridial purely business like. I don't call him or discuss him of anything else except our son. Nothing more. He does not ask I don't ask.

Now my ex MIL is known to speak before she thinks and that always annoyed my ex husband. She also has too much time on her hands to construct stories.

She is also the one that refuses to see the proof of her sons affair and she somehow got convinced that the emails I have were constructed by the now ex husband of the OW. Now my ex MIL does not understand the concept of emails, blackberries etc so it is easy to fool her. 

Should I address this with my ex husband or should I address this with her directly?


----------



## Hopeful_wife (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't do anything. You're allowed to have a boyfriend, so don't even worry about it.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

that sad thing is I don't have one and the way she twists the stories it will turn out at the end that I am the one that had an affair not her son. That's what worries me


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

So what?

They are not your family any more.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they are not my family anymore but I don't like her spreading lies. For all I know she is going to make it sound as if I was the one having an affair not her son. That's what is bothering me. Her English is not the best so sometimes people can't understand her what she is really saying.

I am almost positive that ex H does not know what she has done.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Again, so what?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This is why I find it helpful to have no contact with any members of my estranged husband's family. It may sound harsh, but it works. My skin isn't thick enough to deal with that set of problems. Besides you are now divorced--this is a non issue.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

827Aug said:


> This is why I find it helpful to have no contact with any members of my estranged husband's family. It may sound harsh, but it works. My skin isn't thick enough to deal with that set of problems. Besides you are now divorced--this is a non issue.


Ya, move on your life, don't listen to people's back stabbings, because they will continue. If you fight back, are you trying to tell people that you are still faithful & waiting for your husband?
What if one day you really meet a great guy? You would slap yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

